# Will not leave alone!!



## sweetp101 (Mar 13, 2008)

I've been married for 12 years. We have twins and I have 2 others from a previous relationship. Seven months ago I told him I no longer loved him and wanted to separate. Well, I felt that since I had told him that I could do whatever I wanted. Doing what I wanted has created a living nightmare. 

I met someone ( six months ago) that to this day will not leave me alone. I thought he was what I was missing, but he was not. 

My husband and I are trying to rekindle what we had, however he does not know about this other guy ( I'm going to tell him). The other guy wants me to divorce my husband and marry him. (NOT). He threatens to kill himself if I stop seeing him. I can't get away. Can someone give advice on how to get this guy to leave me alone?


----------



## Green-Moo (Feb 5, 2008)

I've no idea what to suggest really, but I can empathise with you. An ex boyfriend of mine wouldn't leave me alone after I ended it & actually tried to kill himself whilst on the phone to me. 

I obviously didn't do the right thing, otherwise things wouldn't have got to the stage that they did. I really hope that this situation resolves itself soon, but I'd advise that you inform your husband as soon as possible. Better he hears from you than from this other chap.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

You will need to have your talk with your husband soon. If this guy is really this desperate he may try and contact your husband to cause more trouble in the marriage. I’d also tell your husband not to interfere in this. The last thing you need as a couple is a fist fight between the two of them. Be honest with your husband and make sure he understands the relationship with TOM is over. Tell TOM he needs to seek help to deal with this but that you aren’t qualified and have your own emotional issues to deal with now. Leave him cold about continuing any contact and I hope he is just bluffing about hurting himself. Good luck.


----------



## mollyL (Dec 31, 2007)

I also had an ex-fiance that, years ago, threatened to kill himself. He went out into the country and took an excessive amount of acid, didn't die and left me alone after that. 
I agree that you have to tell your hubby about your boyfriend. It's a short step from saying "I'm going to kill myself" to "I'm going to kill someone else." You may need to get a protective order on this bloke if he keeps on.


----------

